# Mozilla Browser - youtube problem



## alanjg (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Mates, I having a strange problem in my Mozilla Browser which wont play any you tube videos even in Mozilla safe mode. I tried on Chrome and Opera it works great there but not in Mozilla.
 The error says : Error Occurred please try again later.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 22, 2012)

try new flash player 11.3 released yesterday.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 22, 2012)

AFAIK, there are two kinds of Flash player. One for IE and one for the rest.
So, if the vid is playing in Chrome as well as Opera, then it should work in Firefox too.

Try reinstalling Firefox from scratch.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

alanjg said:


> Hello Mates, I having a strange problem in my Mozilla Browser which wont play any you tube videos even in Mozilla safe mode. I tried on Chrome and Opera it works great there but not in Mozilla.
> The error says : Error Occurred please try again later.


Paste this in browser and press enter, see if it has a entry for flash, if so copy the text here.



> about:_plugins


Without the underscore, damn parsing.

If not reinstall flash(first uninstall it from control panel, then run this: Flash Player Help | Uninstall Flash Player | Windows)


----------



## ico (Jun 23, 2012)

[noparse]aboutlugins[/noparse]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Without the underscore, damn parsing.



You know there is an option, "Disable smilies in text", in advanced reply box, for such cases.


----------



## alanjg (Jun 25, 2012)

I have done all the things you guys said,but still have the same issue, so i came here for help.


----------



## Reloaded (Jun 26, 2012)

Uninstall the current version and do a free reinstall.


----------



## Monk (Jun 26, 2012)

Disable the Ad-Blocker in addons, if you have it enabled.


----------



## alanjg (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks all for your reply and Time...actually none of them helped. i took this to mozilla and said that Adobe flash has problem and many are facing similar problem. now that they (Adobe) fixed the problem and i installed latest flash again now its really working like it should.


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

Try to change your browser and check for your computer C: drive memory space. if the memory is low then you can see this type of error.


----------

